
Retro Unix Operating System - elvis70
https://www.singlix.com/runix
======
shakna
Because it would be fun to have, I am fairly tempted to print off the source
code [0] into a nice book to sit on my shelf. In a lot of ways, I miss the old
giant manuals that actually explain why things work the way they do instead of
everything being a black box... But I don't really miss distributing source
code in book form to manually re-type by hand.

[0]
[https://www.singlix.com/runix/runix8086/Retro%20UNIX%208086%...](https://www.singlix.com/runix/runix8086/Retro%20UNIX%208086%20v1%20-%20Kernel%20Source%20Code.pdf)

~~~
elvis70
Memories. I used to wallpaper my teenage bedroom with listings of programs
written in 8086 assembly printed with the Epson FX-80.

------
lproven
Reminds me of Xv6:
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2020/xv6.html](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.828/2020/xv6.html)

And of course there's Fuzix: [http://www.fuzix.org](http://www.fuzix.org)

------
raxxorrax
That it runs in an emulator on Windows XP is a nice touch.

~~~
lxe
Looks like that Windows XP also runs on an emulator!

~~~
sidpatil
It's turtles all the way down, baby.

